# DNS Problem



## flou (10. November 2005)

Hallo,

 ich habe eine Domain, die via "blabla.de" auf einen Server verweist!
 Nun möchte ich aber wenn ich im Browser test.blabla.de eintippe auf einen anderen
 Server kommen. Wie mache ich das...bzw geht das überhaupt?

 Gruss 

 flou


----------



## Peter Müller (10. November 2005)

Welches Betriebssystem ist auf dem Server? Hast du einen kompletten Server für dich oder nur einen virtuellen Server?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. November 2005)

Du musst im Webinterface, wo du die Domain bestellt hast, einen A-Record für test.blabla.de anlegen und auf eine andere IP pointen lassen. That's it =)

Alternativ Email an $anbieter mit der Bitte um Anlegung des Records.


----------

